# Wabi Kusa adventure



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I decided to start my own trip with Wabi Kusa several weeks ago. I didn't start them myself, but rather I purchased them off a member who was ready to part with them. He took amazing care to ship them and they were in amazing condition!

I'm now looking to make them my own. First think I'll be doing is adding some fluorite to the bowls. 

I haven't cleaned the bowls up yet lol. Please forgive me. 

View attachment 142698


View attachment 142706

--
Wabi 3
View attachment 142714

Wabi 2
View attachment 142722

Wabi 1
View attachment 142730


For ease of name calling, I've got them in order.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll be misting them several times a day. 

The light is a 60W 5000k bulb. It looks more yellow than it is because of the green walls. 

It actually looks white to my eyes. 

I'll keep this posted with updates!


----------



## mckolit (May 13, 2013)

What are the wabi kusa balls made from? I wanted to try but still deciding on just using moss and pebbles or use some sort of fertilizer mud mix.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

mckolit said:


> What are the wabi kusa balls made from? I wanted to try but still deciding on just using moss and pebbles or use some sort of fertilizer mud mix.


Mailable clay balls as a core, sphagnum moss wrapped around it.


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do u still need cover it or mist 2 times per weeks?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

jimmytruong87 said:


> Do u still need cover it or mist 2 times per weeks?


Nope, these have been acclimated to lower humidity. They do not need 100% any longer. 

2 mists per day, one large mist in the morning, is what I was recommended to do.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome new adventure Mark, it will be cool to see these develop. I've got a hankering for a wabi sometime in the future.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Awesome new adventure Mark, it will be cool to see these develop. I've got a hankering for a wabi sometime in the future.


Appreciate it! I'm unsure of where they'll go, but I'm excited. 

Eventually I'd like to start one on my own, but this is a great learning experience lol.


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck with these! They are essentially the same setup as mine and the 2x mist per day is what I've been doing as well. We are REALLY dry here too. I do fill up the bottom sometimes to the level of the flourite and I think that helps for the times I forget to mist.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Ouch, the shipping really did hurt them a bit, didn't it?  I'll be eagerly watching to see what you do with them. That's a great light. You should have great results.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!! 

Scott, I'll get back to you on the ferts. I'm going to triple check I can't find them. Baffles me they're missing. 

Yup. Shipping did a number. Not to mention my postal services guy sees fragile and asks himself.. "Darrr.. Wish I cud reed gud.." So. I'm not shocked. 

I'll keep this posted. I can't wait to see some improvements


----------



## ivan.f (Aug 12, 2011)

Would love if you can do a tutorial as to how you have done this.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

ivan.f said:


> Would love if you can do a tutorial as to how you have done this.


Hmm I will put together some materials to help  thanks.


----------



## ivan.f (Aug 12, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Hmm I will put together some materials to help  thanks.


That would be awesome! I am so read to make this as a center piece for our living room table for the new apartment


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

ivan.f said:


> That would be awesome! I am so read to make this as a center piece for our living room table for the new apartment


+1 I am thinking of starting a wabi-kusa from scratch with this bowl:










Sounds like you just need a ball of clay, covered with sphagnum moss, covered with some dirt, and them some plant clippings. But your tutorial should be much more helpful!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PeterN1986 said:


> +1 I am thinking of starting a wabi-kusa from scratch with this bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bowl looks great! Yep you can get some materials from members on TPT. Just different ones. 

I don't have many visual aids so I'll pull from YouTube for them. 

These really would be a great centerpiece for any table. 

I will definitely advise lots of moss for any one you choose.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

If you're in NY there's lots of native mosses this time of year with all the rain, Iv'e found a few types some are super nice looking, that could be cool to use in this set up, they will definitely grow well


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

John Simpson said:


> If you're in NY there's lots of native mosses this time of year with all the rain, Iv'e found a few types some are super nice looking, that could be cool to use in this set up, they will definitely grow well


Not a bad idea at all actually. I'd just be worried about the bugs/larvae I'd be bringing into my room. 

What types have you found


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This little wabi has come a long way. From not looking so well, it has perked up in a few weeks. 

The crypt grew two new leaves and has perked right up.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Progress! keep it coming Mark.


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome. I'm glad that it's bouncing back!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks you two. I am not sure what to think about the poor moss one. It looks like it is having a hard time adjusting.


----------



## John Simpson (Mar 14, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Not a bad idea at all actually. I'd just be worried about the bugs/larvae I'd be bringing into my room.
> 
> What types have you found


that's true about the bugs, I've found what i think is 2 types of fissidens and a fontinalis, none of which are common types to the hobby but i think they are in those families, and some vesicularis


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

MABJ said:


> 2 mists per day, one large mist in the morning, is what I was recommended to do.


I had to laugh, this sounds as bad as keeping birds. Can't go anywhere...unless you have a 'sitter'.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

John Simpson said:


> that's true about the bugs, I've found what i think is 2 types of fissidens and a fontinalis, none of which are common types to the hobby but i think they are in those families, and some vesicularis


Those are really neat. Growing dry? 

Lmk when they grow out for you. I might want to snag some lol


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

waterfaller1 said:


> I had to laugh, this sounds as bad as keeping birds. Can't go anywhere...unless you have a 'sitter'.


Haha. I could prolly leave them for a day and have no issue but yeah my tanks need sitting


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Just wondering how these are looking now.

I want to start some


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Psiorian said:


> Just wondering how these are looking now.
> 
> I want to start some


Some are better than others  I'll have to take a pic. The big moss ball is dying.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Send it to me... I'll perform an emergency procedure and save it with my masterful wabi kusa touch. :biggrin:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Send it to me... I'll perform an emergency procedure and save it with my masterful wabi kusa touch. :biggrin:


 I bet you would.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice wabis Mark!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks  I'll update today.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

*coughs*


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

*double cough*


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*Triple cough*

Lol my bad. TODAY TODAY.


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a really stupid question...How do you make your journal title in your signature link to it?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Inboxed


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well.. Kind of embarrassing, but here it is. 

I swear the moss is never going to recover :/.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow... It actually won't let me upload images from my phone... Never had this issue. 









Here's a tapatalk upload but it'll need to suffice for now. 

"Not a valid image file" any diagnosis guys?


----------

